

Show HN: Create interactive HowTo guides with just few clicks - public beta - khadim
http://whatfix.com/#!about

======
rmason
Am I the only one who finds it a little creepy that they want anyone
installing their browser extension to give them access to your entire browsing
history?

I'd rather pay for each HowTo that I create or let them run an ad in middle of
each presentation. This is seriously cool and has awesome possibilities but
I'd hope they would reconsider their business model.

~~~
khadim
we just want to get browser.extension to ensure flow creation and execution on
all sites. Thats the message coming from browser, we dont need browsing data
neither its part of our business model.

we are considering enterprise version, private flows as well as ads for
monetization.

------
ollerac
So as far as I understand this you can either embed this on a website or use
the browser extension. Do you have any examples of it being embedded on a
website?

I'm interested in adding something this to my webapp, but I'd need to see what
it looks like first and I don't want to have to install the extension. I also
don't want my users to have to install the extension.

I'm also looking into alternative projects like Joyride from ZURB [1] and
Guiders from Optimizely [2].

1: [http://zurb.com/playground/jquery-joyride-feature-tour-
plugi...](http://zurb.com/playground/jquery-joyride-feature-tour-plugin)

2: [https://github.com/jeff-optimizely/Guiders-JS](https://github.com/jeff-
optimizely/Guiders-JS)

~~~
khadim
embed script is used in this app
([http://app.searchenabler.com/](http://app.searchenabler.com/))

you can see flows on that app here: -
[http://www.searchenabler.com/faqs/](http://www.searchenabler.com/faqs/)

~~~
ollerac
Thank you for the example. Unfortunately I can't really try any of those
examples without logging in to that app...

Anyways, I probably won't add it to my project because, while I think it could
be useful, I don't really like how it looks and I think the error handling
could be improved. For example, when I clicked the login button in the example
you sent the guider just disappeared.

------
khadim
many of the feedback which we got during private beta of whatfix are
incorporated
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6019078](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6019078))

------
sunasra
Great tool!

